# Where to buy non-smart phone (cheap)



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

For years I've used the cheaper flip-phones and candybar format phones... typically I bought these for $50 or less. I used to just find them at Best Buy / Future Shop. The Nokia and Samsung models I've had have been reliable, rugged, and lasted a long time.

I'd like to buy a new one to use with Virgin Mobile (closely linked to Bell mobility). Where can I buy a basic phone in the $50 range?

No, I don't want a smart phone, and I don't want or need data. I don't want a phone on contract. In the past I always found a basic phone on the Future Shop web site but now I only see phones starting at $200.

I also looked at tigerdirect and ncix, and didn't see any basic unlocked phones there either. There is a basic model on the Virgin web site but even that is $100, far too expensive.

Thoughts? I'm happy with an older model, but I want new phone & battery, not second hand used. I presume all I need to find is an unlocked phone


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

Best Buy has one:
http://www.bestbuy.ca/en-CA/product...spx?path=573ac88e1de2bb7ff02887046f9baf5een02

And Future Shop has a bunch:
http://www.futureshop.ca/en-ca/prod...spx?path=25163f5bb85252a335899ce434d8f630en02
http://www.futureshop.ca/en-ca/prod...spx?path=9b201c3c34bca09c41f339db64c5507fen02
http://www.futureshop.ca/en-ca/prod...spx?path=2d9aa1f9f1fd61fd3bcce303c12b8f58en02

The trick is to look under "prepaid".


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

Amazon.ca also has some of these -- do a search under "unlocked cell phone" and you'll find a bunch, and most/all are new rather than used.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Spudd: I followed those links. Definitely the right kind of phones! But these seem to be all carriers except Virgin. Is there some ways I can make these phones work with Virgin? For instance the Bell one, would that work with Virgin? Or can I take one of these and 'unlock' it easily?

I'll definitely check Amazon too


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

Valid question - I am not sure. Best to ask at the shop, I guess.


----------



## Sherlock (Apr 18, 2010)

If you don't have to go with Virgin Mobile, Wind sells a basic dumb phone for $50 with no contract, but locked to their network.


----------



## FrugalTrader (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm on the same page as Sherlock. For example, PCMobile has some $60 phones and their network is based on Bell. 
http://www.pcmobile.ca/prepaid_phones.jsp?productId=prod2290003


----------



## Xoron (Jun 22, 2010)

If you're in Ontario (specifically toronto), 7-11 has great deals on prepaid phones. Whenever we lose / break a phone, we just buy another one on the cheap with the least amount of minutes on it. And the minutes last up to a year.

http://www.speakout7eleven.ca/


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Thanks all of these seem like good options... I used to use PC Mobile. Honestly I've found Virgin to be pretty good so I wanted to stick with my existing monthly plan.

Problem is that all of these (Bell, PC, Speakout) are locked to those networks. I'll have to get an unlocked phone, or switch providers.


----------



## FrugalTrader (Oct 13, 2008)

Most phones you can get an unlock code for around $5 on eBay, so don't let a locked phone hold you back. Just make sure the phone is compatible with the network.


----------



## FrugalTrader (Oct 13, 2008)

To add to that, I've found the best deals are found at The Mobile Shop in Loblaws during their No Tax Events that they have several times a year. In my opinion, the best bang for your buck phone right now is the Moto G for around $150.


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

The Moto G is a smart phone, though (Android). I think it's possible to use a smartphone in Canada without a data plan, but from what I've read you can't use one roaming in the US without a data plan, at least not an Android or iPhone. That's the dealbreaker for me, since I mainly use my cellphone when traveling; I only make 1-2 calls per month when I'm here in Canada. Apparently AT&T, Verizon, and other US carriers detect that you're using an Android or iOS device and if you don't have a data plan you can't use their network. At least that's what I've been told.


----------



## FrugalTrader (Oct 13, 2008)

Not sure about the U.S, but you can definitely use a smart phone here without a data plan. There is a setting in Android to turn off data (only allow via wifi).


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

FrugalTrader said:


> Not sure about the U.S, but you can definitely use a smart phone here without a data plan. There is a setting in Android to turn off data (only allow via wifi).


Right, but from everything I've read, the major carriers in the US won't let an Android or iOS device onto their network without a data plan, which means you can't even use your phone to make calls. I believe the only exception is T-Mobile, but their network is much more spotty and limited than the others.


----------



## Retired Peasant (Apr 22, 2013)

I could have sworn I saw a Virgin sign/pamphlets at the PC Mobile in no frills the last time I was there. Fido and Bell too.


----------



## Retired Peasant (Apr 22, 2013)

[Virgin has a basic phone for $59.99 on prepaid - see http://www.virginmobile.ca/en/phones/phone-details.html?model=lgf4n&colour=Black&contractTerm=Prepaid


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

FrugalTrader said:


> Most phones you can get an unlock code for around $5 on eBay, so don't let a locked phone hold you back. Just make sure the phone is compatible with the network.


I never heard that before, it's that easy? Is that legal?

Changes everything if it's so easy to unlock a phone. I just had no idea where to go to do this... I always see little shops down Yonge street and I get the vibe that these guys could unlock my phone, but I never tried.


----------



## wendi1 (Oct 2, 2013)

Yup. It is both easy and legal. Fido unlocked my phone when I signed up for pay-as-you-go (I had bought it from XS Cargo as a refurbished unit).

I have a lovely Blackberry Curve, that I use as a simple phone and agenda. And camera. Who knew I needed a camera to take everywhere (but I do)?


----------



## Sherlock (Apr 18, 2010)

Is there a reason you like Virgin? Their prepaid plan is pretty crappy. 30 cents per minute for local calls, and that is for both incoming and outgoing calls. You even have to pay it for toll free calls (with Wind toll free calls are actually free). And the expiry is only 1 month, if you renew a day later you forfeit any unused minutes. 7-11 gives you a 365 day expiry on even their cheapest fill-up.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

I'm on monthly with Virgin. I pay $31.50 (before tax), unlimited evenings & weekends from 5 pm, unlimited text & international text, 500 daytime minutes, canada-wide calling without long dist charges

I end up doing a lot of calling... I'm virtually on the phone all the time and I've been pretty happy with all of this for $31.50


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

I think 7-11 was offering a free phone with $100 prepaid card. Also, I've seen flip phones in grocery store kiosks that included virgin.


----------



## Namael (Jul 14, 2013)

Both my parents use this phone on wind pay as you go:

http://www.bestbuy.ca/en-CA/product...spx?path=3aa3868e8757e75810e08fb424e5393cen02

You can usually find it on sale for 79.99. You can get it unlocked for $5. 

It's really great phone, you can turn off data on the phone, so you don't get data charges. You can also pre download maps for the GPS, so you pretty much have a GPS with you at all times. Pretty good deal imo.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Thanks Namel, and when you say you can get it unlocked for $5 ... where do you do that?


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

The Nokia Lumia 620 is also a smartphone (Windows mobile); if you're going to get a smartphone you might as well get an Android like the Moto G, which is still pretty affordable. Windows mobile is good, but it's got a miniscule market share compared with Android and iOs, so you won't have much choice when it comes to apps. And even if you're not interested in having a smart phone, once you get one you will find that apps are handy.

If it were me, looking for a simple, unlocked flip phone, I would get something like this Samsung (http://www.amazon.ca/UNLOCKED-Samsu...667977&sr=8-1&keywords=unlocked+flip+phones); it says it'll work with Virgin. It's about $55 unlocked and is good for making calls but pretty much nothing else. That's probably the phone I'll end up getting myself in fact.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Looks like I will start doing more shopping on Amazon.

brad: yeah that looks really great. It's quite similar to the previous samsung model I had. Price is right too!

The similar Samsung flip phone I had (looks almost identical to those pictures) fell out of my pocket onto the street, unbeknownst to me. I returned two hours later to see that it had gotten run over -- perhaps several times -- with the pieces strewn all over the street and covered in ice and slush. I found all the pieces except for the battery.

You may be interested to know that once I dried it out and cleaned it, and put in a replacement battery, it actually seems to work fine... except for a smashed camera. I was just debating getting a new one but perhaps I'll keep using the old one that got run over.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

I had bought a smart phone (Moto E) that I was actually very happy with. It was fantastic for my US/Canada roaming, providing me very high data speeds (LTE) in both countries. I could also generally go two days on a battery charge!

But alas, after 6 months of having it, on Friday I dropped it on the floor and the screen shattered. It did have a case, but there are some impact angles that will cause this damage no matter what. I got unlucky. The screen has sharp glass shards and can't be used. I asked a repair shop about the cost to replace the screen and it's more than the cost of the device. I also asked him if this model has a weak screen and he said no, you just got unlucky.

I'm glad that I only spent $100 (US) on it. But I really did like the model due to my travel needs, so I'm purchasing another one on Amazon... now only $80, though it's not entirely clear if I'm going to receive the exact same model -- there are some variants of it out there. And buying a better case.

This kind of screen shattering is very common with smart phones. And I'm a careful guy. For example I had an Ipod Touch that I've used for 8 years now. I have Samsung flip phones that are still working perfectly after 5 years. And may laptop is 8 years old.

These smartphones are so expensive, yet are so delicate and fragile. Seems like a horrible deal to me. Thankfully I spent under $100 on one. But how on earth do people spend $400 to $800 on one of these devices? Not only is it likely to get damaged, but the software developers keep bloating the software (e.g. Google keeps releasing slower programs) that render the devices unusable... planned obsolescence. What a scam!


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

I would say the construction of many of the flagships has gotten much better. It used to be a cliche to see someone using an iPhone 4 with a shattered screen. Haven't seen nearly so many with later generations. Similarly with Samsung's last few generations (from what I have seen, these outperform Apple in drop tests). Any phone screen is likely to shatter with enough force. And certain types of falls are likelier to cause problems, but overall phone screens have gotten much more robust.


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

james4beach said:


> ... I'm glad that I only spent $100 (US) on it. But I really did like the model due to my travel needs, so I'm purchasing another one on Amazon... now only $80 ...


It should have dropped considering there seems to a several choices at Costco and Staples for between $79 and $150 Canadian. From what I recall, 7-11 speakout also has $79 smartphone.





james4beach said:


> ...These smartphones are so expensive, yet are so delicate and fragile. Seems like a horrible deal to me. Thankfully I spent under $100 on one.


I can't say for sure but I suspect the Otter Box Defender case has prevented damage as I have dropped the phone several times from what seems to be a greater height than some of the iPhone type with shattered screens without any damage.


Cheers


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

james4beach said:


> Looks like I will start doing more shopping on Amazon.


amazon.ca is getting better and better all the time. At first I was annoyed the .com stopped shipping to Canada and shipped through US friends, but more recently I am checking amazon.ca for everyday mundane items before anywhere else. Costco still has some things cheaper but not always



andrewf said:


> Any phone screen is likely to shatter with enough force. And certain types of falls are likelier to cause problems, but overall phone screens have gotten much more robust.


I've dropped my phone plenty of times and never broke a screen but I always have a bumper and screen protector. You can get good tempered glass screen protectors now for $10 on amazon.ca My gf thought here new iPhone screen was shattered but it was actually a cheapo glass screen protector.


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

^^^^

James has the choice of checking both the Amazon.ca or since he is working in the US, the .com version.

I can remember when I'd check for flights on United.ca where after factoring in the currency conversion, the USD United.com com prices where significantly cheaper for the same flight. There's still oddities like why Expedia.ca can get United flight round trip for $800 CAD that for United.ca is comparable up to the return USA to Canada leg where for some reason, they wanted $1600 CAD for that one leg.


Cheers


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

I happened to remember that after I posted. I do still keep a cart active on amazon.com and ship to my hotel when I'm in the US for work. The .com is still far ahead, but .ca is getting better I suppose as more Canadians use it. I still use expedia for the TD pts but there can also be advantages to booking directly with the airline/hotel/rental.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Eclectic12 said:


> James has the choice of checking both the Amazon.ca or since he is working in the US, the .com version.
> 
> I can remember when I'd check for flights on United.ca where after factoring in the currency conversion, the USD United.com com prices where significantly cheaper for the same flight. There's still oddities


Yes I have residences in both countries, and I search for deals across both Canada & US. This gives bargain hunting a new level of excitement, plus I like that my activity is helping normalize prices between countries  Sometimes it also leads me into that frugality spiral where I know that the more I look, the cheaper the price will get, and I just have to stop searching at some point.

Electronics are sometimes cheaper in Canada. Recently I bought some SSD hard drives that were cheaper through DirectCanada than what I could get in the US. Same with contact lenses; at the currency exchange rate, I'm able to get the ones I use cheaper in Canada. This was one of my points earlier, to not assume that everything is cheaper in the USA. It varies. Shop around!

Ditto on flights. There are strange oddities like Eclectic mentioned. You can see pricing difference between the US vs Canadian web sites for airlines. Always get quotes in both currencies.

This gets really strange on hotel bookings too. If you use hotels.com for example, just switching between CAD and USD on the same web site can show you radically different pricing ... even with the FX conversion, they are sometimes cheaper. I've seen differences as much as $20/night cheaper when booking in a CAD currency (again, that's after adjusting for FX rate)


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

This is getting off topic, but one of the wildest divergences I've seen between US and Canadian prices is on Korean style udon noodles. No joke, I've returned to the US with my suitcase half full of udons that I can get at Superstore. I do the same with various rice noodles, which are plentiful and beautifully-stocked Superstore noodle section.

At least in Oregon, you can't find these. Even if I order them online, they are far more expensive -- about the double the cost -- of what I can get at Superstore. And the last time I ordered some online in the US, I get a batch that had a moldy package in it. Far, far inferior to what I can get at any Superstore in any major Canadian city.

This gave me the idea of starting an asian noodle importing business. However I'm sure there are tariffs and overhead fees that would render this impractical if I import more than for my personal use.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

james4beach said:


> This was one of my points earlier, to not assume that everything is cheaper in the USA. It varies. Shop around!


I've noted the hotel thing in others countries. It's usually best to use the local currency.

When CAD was at par, I shopped a lot more in USD. Nowadays I am mostly ordering things that are simply not available in Canada. Flight pricing is in a league of its own. Now there are apps to predict the trend of flight prices but it's a game of cat and mouse

I load up on a few ingrediants in Chinatown when I pass by (nearest one is hundreds of kms) In a town of 150,000 Canadians, not a single rice noodle is to be found. I don't think they would sell well here or in certain parts of US with homogeneous populations

They wouldn't know what to do with udon noodles


----------

